# I need nwe friends :(



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Alright Idk why im writing, im kind of upset. Today we got into a car accident and when we were spirling out of control my friends who were down the street saw us crash, and did nothing...at all. No running to see if we were ok or anything, just went into the garage. So What happened was we crashed a firebird into a house. I came this close <-> to slamming my head into a brick wall. Everyone got out of the doors while i had to climb out of the top becuase i was basically kissing a brick wall. The friends FINALLY came after we called them and they asked everyone if they were ok, except me..."If you would have killed so in so i would almost have to kill you!" "OMG are you ok" ... not one person asked me if i was ok. And im bummed, i need new friends.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well first, I'm glad you're ok. If you have any kind of pain, please go to the doctor immediately.

Secondly, if your friends were doing anything other than going inside to get help, then that was just plain rotten. Also, them not asking if you were hurt was plain rotten. I think you do need new friends. When I was 15, I had a friend that was staying over at my house. She ran into the sliding glass door that was old (non-safety) glass. I was in there doing everything I could to help her: bandaging, calling her family, calling an ambulance...and I think anyone around your age that is a good friend would do the same.

I'm very happy that you're in one piece. i think your "friends" have proven how little concern they have for you. i'm sorry you had to find out that way.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

So so somebody hit your car and you hit the house, or you just hit the house?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol its okay friends can do stupid things sometimes *hugs* usually its your WAY smarter than them and they do really dumb things like that sometimes they dont even care about you specifcally


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, sorry to hear that. We're glad your ok too! It's a shame what it takes to realize who your true friends actually are. But atleast your ok from the acident


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

that is rotten, but glad your alright but how did you hit the house?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why is everybody always pickin on me? LOL never babybaby.....never


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i crazier than all of you i just dont show it.btw baby can i have you straight jacket im gonna get screwed over 100 fold and i might start maulling people


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Umm idk my my dad is a used call dealer and he buys all these cars dirt cheap from an auction and then fixes them up and sells them. Well he brought home this firebird. This thing was unbeliveably fast. Well the setting, we kind of live in a sub where theres no sidewalk, non of those trees that are planted at intervals around the sub. SO you can do a lot of stuff there that in other places you couldnt. Well I live kind of tucked into woodss, but my grandma lives infront of me...and my friend lives about 5 houses down. 

We were comming out of this horeshoe -road and since the tires are bald, and i mean bald...i wouldnt even call it a tire. The back started to fishtalk and go nuts so everythin you would turn the weel it would be even worse. So we ended up hitting a ditch, going airborn, dodging about 3 huge trees...and ending up parallel to my grabdmas house. all at about 30 mph









plus i was the one who helped fix her lawn up lol


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I love your drawing...it looks like you had a pretty wild ride. It's a good thing it wasn't a whole lot worse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

sorry to hear about that!
some friends huh? :roll:

im just glad to hear that you're okay.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad you are ok. Let this be a lesson to you, a car is not a toy, it only takes a fraction of a second tohave devestating results. Sorry, don't mean to sound like your Dad, but I have been there, done that, and almost didn't get to wear the t- shirt. This is what happened to me





































Fortunately, I walked away with a few fractured vertebrae. The kid driving broke his pelvis, the other kid in the front only bumps and bruises. It took but a minute of stupidity to meet up with a nice big pine tree.

P.S. Seatbelts are a great thing!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry AshleyTheGreat, things could've been worse, and i'm glad you're Okay!  As for your so-called mates, give them a slapping n a half for me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

mrmoby: i dont think she was driving...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> P.S. Seatbelts are a great thing!


In most cases, yes they are. We were told if my brother had been wearing a seatbelt he would have been killed. An old friend of his was driving a firebird (i believe it was) they flipped over a guardrail and the car rolled over about 20 times. The whole time my brothers arm was out the window. By the time things were said and done someone i grew up with was dead :rip: (to make a long story short) all you could see on his arm was bone and some muscle. Anyway point was, seatbelts aren't always such a great thing.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

what about bike helmets,ive only fell of my bike a few times and ive only fell on my feet and rolled on my sides or fell on my hands ive never hit my head


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I had a doozy of a car accident about 4 years ago. I had part of my seatbelt on..the shoulder-strap was automatic, and the lap belt was off. I also had the shoulder-strap under my arm (like you're not supposed to do). Surprisingly, even hitting the wall at about 60 I didn't get more than a stiff neck and a little bruise on my knee. Accidents are just weird...people can do like I did and go in circles all over the freeway and they walk out just fine. Other people get hit by someone going 20 and end up terribly injured.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol it's an experience I never care to repeat. But I did learn one thing...if an idiot wants to merge into the side of you...don't try to suddenly change lanes to dodge him...and if you do, when the car starts fishtailing...don't fight the steering wheel. It knows how to steer straight better than you do.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Well go to the Watering Hole. Open dicussions and the people that what to stick their heads in the sand can opt not to click on it. So what is the problem ?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Are you in the right thread?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I read over most of the responses but might have missed a couple. But lets see "Ashley the Great" you drove a car at age 14 (without a license) having bald tires (your own admission) and your father is a used car dealer (whoa there is a surprise) don't feel sorry for yourself if you crashed or your friends don't feel bad for you. Odds are your friends are your age and the excitement of you crashing was greater then the concern for your safety (human nature) and your father if he has any sense should restrict you from having access to any of the cars on your lot because next time your lack of experience could cost someone their life if not yours. Sorry, buddy, no sympathy here. Actually if you were my kid you would be restricted for at least a month and you would pay off the damage to the car with your allowance.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> I read over most of the responses but might have missed a couple. But lets see "Ashley the Great" you drove a car at age 14 (without a license) having bald tires (your own admission) and your father is a used car dealer (whoa there is a surprise) don't feel sorry for yourself if you crashed or your friends don't feel bad for you. Odds are your friends are your age and the excitement of you crashing was greater then the concern for your safety (human nature) and your father if he has any sense should restrict you from having access to any of the cars on your lot because next time your lack of experience could cost someone their life if not yours. Sorry, buddy, no sympathy here. Actually if you were my kid you would be restricted for at least a month and you would pay off the damage to the car with your allowance.


Umm, notice that she said "we" notice from her diagram that the PASSENGER side was in the wall, not the driver's side. Now if she was "kissing the wall" as she said, then she was not driving.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

oh i almost forgot...i was in a car crash when i was 1.i hit my head on the seat but was okay and then when i was 2 i hit my head on a fence post when trying to outrun a bull and almost bleed to death then a got attacked by a dog


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well you could have a car like mine. Its been in 4 accidents. 

1 Backed into by a school bus.

2 Dropped off a lift at a gas station

3 Drove under a bronco after getting it out of the body shop from #2 because they didnt fix the breaks.

4 Sideswiped by a suburban.

I still have the mustang conv that Ill sell to anyone that is intrested. It knows how to tangle with the big boys and survive.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL that's one tough (and accident-prone) car.

And solar-ton...I hope your head has become safer with age.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeh I def wasnt driving. Im not stupid...You know what "garfieldnfish" I think you should learn the facts before you start accusing...It makes you look stupid.


AND no damage to the car, the bushes helps us...omgsh "US" not "ME"


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont worry ash - you are always welcome here. Your invisible friends care about you.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

you just lucky it wasnt soemthing wose and they didnt help you


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol your funny he ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha................no lets dress it up with everything anti-______insert personality.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

naaaa i like the thrill of running through to wood being chased by a ******* with a gun lol i alyaws run to fast and doge stuff


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Some kids did our house onnce, and it was a darn good job i must say. We have this really long driveway with trees draping over it. And it was winter so no leave...Well the toilet paper was all over the trees hanging down onto our drive way. It was like a fairytale. Lol i liked it.


----------

